#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Garden Sheds

## AntRobertson

Does anyone know or have a line on where to get a pre-fabbed or built garden shed?

I've checked the usual places online (Lazada etc.) without too much luck and went for a look at the weekend in the stores and whilst they did have them it was a fairly limited selection and the quality didn't seem great.

What I'm looking for is something along these lines:



or even:



I mostly need it for storage for my tools and crap and have already downloaded some plans to build just a simple storage cabinet type in the event that I can't find one but thought I'd check first just in case.

This is what I'll be building and going with otherwise:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Build your own mate,don't know where the pics have gone on this thread.

Will try and dig them out...

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...replica-u.html (Thai beach bungalow DIY replica in the U.K..)

----------


## AntRobertson

:tumbs: 

Cheers.

Yeah probably going that route anyways as I say, just missing a few tools so thought I'd check out options before committing to buying what I'll need to build me own.

----------


## Maanaam

Yeah, build it yourself. Don't get too complicated.
What other tools would you need besides a skill-saw, a tri-square, a tape measure, a pencil and a hammer?
A screwdriver for the hinges....so maybe a drill too.

Put me up for a night or two I'll come and give you a hand...will bring my drill and screwdriver  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> What other tools would you need besides a *skill-saw*, a *tri-square*, a tape measure, a pencil and a hammer?


Yes.  :Smile: 

Probably some trestles wouldn't be amiss either.

Ironically I'll have plenty enough room to store all those tools... Once the shed's built.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Switch

Hope it’s secure. I had one exactly the same as the one in the op. In U.K. my garden backed onto allotments. Got broken into sadly. Used for tools and kids bikes, bouncy castle etc.
Break in but nothing missing?

----------


## AntRobertson

I'll put a bolt and lock on it but it should be OK. Where we are is fairly safe and secure, no issues so far (touch wood).

----------


## NamPikToot

Ant, is a softwood shed a good idea, won't it just end up as a Termite meal ticket - those thin sheet metal or plastic one have got to be more practical than wood in Thailand

Orrrrr get a shipping container if you have loom, you'll probably get your money back too if you come to sell it later.

----------


## AntRobertson

Probably not enough loom for shipping container and overkill for my purposes as well.

Did see a plastic one but it was poorly constructed and couldn't see it lasting a decent storm here.

I'll likely build that wall lean-to type so it'll be mostly under cover of the eaves and will use treated timber so should be all good... hopefully.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Actually this one would be about perfect for my needs:

----------


## Norton

> or even


https://www.morespace.co.th/product....caAv4UEALw_wcB

----------


## AntRobertson

And that... is just about exactly the other style I was looking for!

Ta very muchness, good sir!

----------


## NamPikToot

If you are going wood then i'd get the hardwood ply and varnish it, 2.4m x 1.2m x 18mm was c900THB last time i bought it, frame with some steel square section inside...

----------


## Maanaam

> Actually this one would be about perfect for my needs:


Plywood and 4x2's. Hammer, saw, tape. Job done.

----------


## baldrick

norts - scampy would live in that

----------


## Chittychangchang

Still full of clutter :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

I don't know where you're putting it but I would place it on concrete. A few pics above  have the right idea. A slab in front of the door with a decent pitch up would be ideal. Just roll the grill out and pop a cold one open.

No puddles, mudd, bugs, as it would be easy to treat around it for termites.

----------


## tunk

> Plywood and 4x2's. Hammer, saw, tape. Job done.


Maanaam and Ant sound like dumbasses with a plan. So get up off your fat asses, walk away from the computer, be sure to show us pictures of what you build.

----------


## tunk

I read Maanaam has a drill and screwdriver, and when Ant used the word "trestles" I knew these are the big boys.

----------


## HuangLao

Pre-fabs suck and lack a spiritual quality, Anty.

I'm sure you know someone that knows someone who might be handy with these type finishing carpentry things.
Made from scratch is always nicer.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Maanaam and Ant sound like dumbasses with a plan. So get up off your fat asses, walk away from the computer, be sure to show us pictures of what you build.






> I read Maanaam has a drill and screwdriver, and when Ant used the word "trestles" I knew these are the big boys.



Oh dear this thread seems to have attracted an Internet Tough Guy.

I said "sheds" not "closets", tunk. You can stay in yours.  :Smile:

----------


## tunk

Ant 31,000 posts. I'm sure your carpentry skills are not up there with your typing skills. Better you stick with typing bitch.

----------


## tunk

OMG Ant gave me a red. You can shove that up your ass too bitch.

----------


## AntRobertson

Oh dear someone's a little bit angry this morning.  :Sad: 

Just stay in your closet, tunk.

----------


## Headworx

> Pre-fabs suck and lack a spiritual quality, Anty.


So you've got a background in high culinary _and_ high carpentry now  :rofl: 

Ant quit fucking around looking at "shed" sites and start looking a MAN CAVE sites.  You know it makes sense....

----------


## Luigi

> Still full of clutter


And your bedding?  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Pre-fabs suck and lack a spiritual quality


he is not building a fcuking temple - function beats form every time

----------


## Luigi

I'm back in CM next week. I can pop round and ride the motorbikes while you're doing it, if you'd like.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ant quit fucking around looking at "shed" sites and start looking a MAN CAVE sites. You know it makes sense....


It does!

But I'm not allowed.  :Sad: 




> I'm back in CM next week. I can pop round and ride the motorbikes while you're doing it, if you'd like.


Bloody generous offer that!

Make sure to give me enough notice so I can gas them up and load them on the Datto for you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

Will do.  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

^ & ^^ 

Uh oh, let's not forget the tennis debacle  :Sad:   :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^ smeg will have the daily progress of the shed building uploaded on the ant-pwned-us forum via satellite images.

----------


## NamPikToot

I think Herr Fling will have already started a thread on NTD. 

So Ant, stop getting distracted by all the angst a simple thread on knocking up a shed has already caused and tell us the plan...

----------


## AntRobertson

> smeg will have the daily progress of the shed building uploaded on the ant-pwned-us forum via satellite images.


 :smiley laughing: 




> So Ant, stop getting distracted by all the angst a simple thread on knocking up a shed has already caused and tell us the plan...


It's now in the consultation process: I've shown the wife the link Norts gave me and the pics and plans of the one I like, will wait to see what she says...





...and ignoring it if it's not the one I want.  :Very Happy:  

Will go materials shopping this weekend I think.

----------


## NamPikToot

OK, so is it wood and if so what type plank or board, plank and Manny's yer man apparently...

----------


## AntRobertson

Ahh...I is going with this stylezzzz:



Someone mentioned concrete base earlier in the thread? Think I'll go with that.

----------


## NamPikToot

Remember a slight slope on the base to get the water to drain away...A small bar, camp bed and bucket for your new Hong too.

----------


## VocalNeal

Is there no Knock-down/prefab business on the outskirts of where you live. I know you are up north but there are many on the way to Pattaya. Must be some up there.

Above serious

Below joke

----------


## AntRobertson

Yeah there's a couple I go past most days.

I actually keep meaning to check them out as regards adding a detached sleep-out / unit type thing.

A bit beyond what I'm looking at for this particular project though.

----------


## NamPikToot

> A bit beyond what I'm looking at for this particular project though.


We've got a place near us and even basic type ones go 100K+ maybe cheaper Up Norf ?

----------


## AntRobertson

Crikey that seems expensive. No idea on prices here though, might make that a mission to check out this weekend also.

----------


## NamPikToot

We are talking these Lanna type all woods reddy-brown termite lunch boxes here? usually on stilts about 1m off the floor? and invariably have a seating area with minimum 1 loom

----------


## AntRobertson

Nah that's not what I'm on about.

The type I'm referring to are like prefab unit type things. Similar to these:

----------


## VocalNeal

Just show your picture to Somchai. He'll have her done by lunchtime.

----------


## AntRobertson

Yeah, that's what I'm worried about...



 :Very Happy:

----------


## VocalNeal

:smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Gipsy

Lots of plans of garden sheds in the "Black & Decker | the complete guide to sheds | 3rd edition" Can be found and borrowed here (scroll down, 6th line from the bottom): https://www.magnetdl.com/b/black-decker/

----------


## HuangLao

> he is not building a fcuking temple - function beats form every time


Naturally.
....and building something functional from scratch sure beats any synthetic pre-form any day. 

The ideals of being reasonably self-sufficient seems to have passed you people up.

----------


## Headworx

^Does the mud hut containing 2 stone axes and a flint in your backyard stand out in Portland?.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Here yu go Ant this is the shed

----------


## AntRobertson

Crikey that's bloody nice!

----------


## cyrille

> ^Does the mud hut containing 2 stone axes and a flint in your backyard stand out in Portland?.


*2* stone axes?

Requirements will always be excessive in whom antediluvian frivolity is atrophied.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Or some thing a little bit smaller.

----------


## baldrick

> The ideals of being reasonably self-sufficient seems to have passed you people up.


when you move out of ludditeville you may find that pre cut kits produce less waste - it is the price you pay for tecnological advances

----------


## AntRobertson

Anyways so went and ordered me timbers for the shed today. Should be here by the weekend.

In the interim did a bit of the 'ole sanding and varnishing. Crappy old outdoor table that has been bugging me for ages.

Will give it another coat and it should come up ok:

----------


## NamPikToot

Ant, nice to see you getting grain showing - most wood you see in thailand gets coats of caramel applied until they are sufficiently satisfied that you can't tell if its wood.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ant, nice to see you getting grain showing - most wood you see in thailand gets coats of caramel applied until they are sufficiently satisfied that you can't tell if its wood.


Yes unfortunately made the same mistake with my bar top way back when and the 'stain' was more like a wood colored paint.

Much prefer the wood grain look too.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Much prefer the wood grain look too.


I worked for a furniture restorer in the holidays as a nipper and he always used methylated spirits on the bare wood to check what the grain would look like before polishing.

----------


## AntRobertson

> methylated spirits on the bare wood to check what the grain would look like before polishing.


Oh yeah never heard of that must remember to give it a try next time. 

 :tumbs:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Oh yeah never heard of that must remember to give it a try next time.


The point with the meths is that it dries off with no residue and its what they dilute shellac in french polishing with, but the reason is to determine both grain and colour depth to determine the level of colour tint required when making up the french polish - works great and you can keep applying it without fukin the surface up.

----------


## AntRobertson

This all reminds me but quite the busy day today actually. 

When I wasn't being a fat stupid computer bitch or whatever I also had a crack at the chairs. Made a bit of a rod for my own back in that after doing the table it made them stick out like dogs bollocks so they needed a freshen-up also:






Also made some pretty good progress on the shed. Will post more on that later though, give tunk and the NTD lot a chance to calm down first.

I'd hate for them to stroke out over my little home improvement projects.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## stroller

Good work, looks great.

Next TD meet up at Ant's!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

Thank you.

Yes I'll host, all are welcome, pay no heed if you and tunk are given a different address though.  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Ant,

I'd use some oil on the wicker, keep it a bit supple and stop it getting too brittle. Tung oil or believe it or not use some old frying oil, boiled veg oil is what used to get used. Be sparing and burnish back.

----------


## AntRobertson

Ok nice one, cheers, I'll give that a go.

I was actually wondering about that and had no idea what to do.

----------


## Luigi

Was thinking of doing the same.


So got the Mrs to do it while I sat around drinking.

----------


## AntRobertson

That's pretty impressive. Don't think much of the color scheme though. Or the lazy focker that filmed it all without helping  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

> "easily upset over things _like garden sheds"_


...


> NumPrik & rAnt, who woulda guessed? 
> 
> Get him to do the painting for you, Tony.


 :Very Happy: 

It's a wooden garden shed, you don't paint it.

Maybe you've had enough drink for one night eh?

----------


## HuangLao

More garden shed ideas/advice/photos......

----------


## AntRobertson

So anyways, diversions from emotionally unstable garden shed triggered drunken little people aside, I cracked on into some more work today. 

Firstly finished off the chairs although will also look at refurbing the wicker thanks to the great tip earlier. Got another pair on front balcony and they could defo use it:




Also dug out the area for the stone garden where the shed is going to go, lined it and filled with stones and leveled. Shed will sit on top of that.

Encountered some pipes which means I couldn't go as deep as originally planned so now have way too many stones for infill leftover.

Looks like I've got another garden project coming up.  :Sad: 















Finally to the shed itself (although it's probably more accurate to call it a garden cabinet). 

I've been framed! 





Puns, I've got them.

I used some highly sophisticated 3D-modeling software to indicate on the image where the doors and handles will go. So realistic and life-like it's amazing.

----------


## AntRobertson

Also a couple of tips that I learned from varnishing that furniture:

1. use upwards strokes where possible, helps to remove any runs; and

2. invest in a good quality brush.

As regards #2 I didn't and basically just gave up picking stray brush hairs out of the coat in the end.  :Sad:

----------


## NamPikToot

Ant,  have you just created a stone filled pool? somehow water will get in, i'd make a few holes in the plastic.

----------


## AntRobertson

> i'd make a few holes in the plastic


Yep all good. Not evident in that one pic but I scored 10-12 cross cuts into it before I added the infill.

Full disclosure... The wife reminded me of that as I was about to blaze ahead.  :Very Happy:

----------


## NamPikToot

nice, i'm going to stop reading these look how much work i got done whilst you were sat around feeling sorry for yourself threads.

----------


## AntRobertson

> look how much work i got done


Make no mistake about it this is very much the exception not the rule.

Have surprised even myself with the time I've spent off the sofa these last couple of weeks.

----------


## Jack meoff

Has Stroller lost interest in the shed build?  :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> emotionally unstable


fcuking paint that grass to match your cushions seagull brained meths sniffer

----------


## AntRobertson

:smiley laughing: 

Cushions are multi-colored and I hate stripey grass so get focked

----------


## stroller

> Has Stroller lost interest in the shed build?


Looks more like a wardrobe gone wrong, 'nuff said.  :Smile: 

Anyways, I am sulking, because I won't be invited to the grand opening.  :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson

Good progress:





Was a little uncertain around using pine over hardwood but dunno why really, it's pretty good wood and more expensive doesn't always mean better:





Just the one shelf. Easy enough to add more later if needed.

----------


## Luigi

that's pretty damn impressive.  :Yup:

----------


## AntRobertson

Thank you kind sir.

Just hope it doesn't get too windy or wet or sunny... It might collapse.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Looper

^^^That looks more like a dunny than a shed.

Good thread though.

I am planning on building a sauna in the garden.

Wooden sheds cost an arm and a leg compared with aluminium. But aluminium will not have the right ambience or bouquet so I might do a DIY job for the wood sauna shed.

----------


## Neverna

Will you be keeping your garden gnome set on the shelf, Ant?

----------


## AntRobertson

> That looks more like a dunny than a shed.


Bonus... Multi-purpose!  :Smile: 




> Will you be keeping your garden gnome set on the shelf?


Nah, threw that little **** in the garbage where he belongs.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Wooden sheds cost an arm and a leg compared with aluminium


I suspect it's the opposite here? Aluminium sheds not being that common (or sheds period for that matter).

I did get one quote for an aluminium one and it was B37,000 excl. transport from BKK. 

This whole thing -- plans nicked from the IntraGoogles -- including materials and some tools probably around 15,000.

----------


## Barty

> Was a little uncertain around using pine over hardwood but dunno why really, it's pretty good wood and more expensive doesn't always mean better:


Termites?

----------


## baldrick

> But aluminium will not have the right ambience or bouquet


I would suggest stone and a thatched roof and then suitably aged for 300 years to aquire the correct cachet

Ants pine out house just screams fantasy world and leg humping fixation - and he needs to paint the sky to match his blue roofing

----------


## AntRobertson

> Termites?


Hasn't been treated (will be varnished though) but we get termite spraying done so will have that done also.




> I would suggest stone and a thatched roof and then suitably aged for 300 years to aquire the correct cachet


 :smiley laughing: 

You mean 350 years. No, 400! Just found another 50.

----------


## Looper

> This whole thing -- plans nicked from the IntraGoogles -- including materials and some tools probably around 15,000.


I was googling sheds the other day for my sauna.

That is about what you pay for an aluminium shed about that size in oz.

The wooden equivalent was about 4 times the price of aluminium.

----------


## Switch

It looks ok for temperate climates, albeit a tad on the small side?

----------


## NamPikToot

I'm not seeing hammock attachment, beer fridge socket, aerial and not being hyper critical but the door is too small.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It looks ok for temperate climates, albeit a tad on the small side?


Yeah it's not huge by any stretch. Quite tall though, 7-and-a-bit-ft so I don't whack my noggin, 3.5 ft deep and about 5 ft at the base.

Basically just built it as something to keep my tools and assorted stuff in because I'm sick of the mess of them lying around and also built it more to size to fit the location than anything.

This is the design / style idea that I borrowed from the IntraGoogles:






> I'm not seeing hammock attachment, beer fridge socket, aerial and not being hyper critical but the door is too small.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

You've also got a hotbox if the kids break the TV again.

----------


## AntRobertson

Not a bad idea actually. And we just brought a new TV.

Hmmm maybe preemptive... How long you reckon they could stand it, four hours?  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> that I borrowed


did you send battyboo the link for the website ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> did you send battyboo the link for the website ?


Haha just noticed that!

I bet the dirty goat-humper was on the one like a flash and checking it out.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

And job jobbed:





Eagle-eyed viewers (and my fan club who will dissect every pixel) will doubtless immediately notice an issue(s)...

Yes the doors are crooked. And I can see cracks of daylight through the roofing. And it's not quite sitting flush. 

But fuck it those are tomorrows problems and I'm chuffed with it as a first effort. Calling it a success. 

Plus it does what it was designed to do:






More room than I'd initially envisaged which is no bad thing. Still not big enough to contain the seething rage it'll engender though but then what is??

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

Don't forget to put a padlock on it or your golf cubs will go walkies.   :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Good, they can fuck right off.

Stupid things kept hitting snap hooks the other day.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Was expecting it to be full of datsun grills.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

True words said in jest... It will be soon as I can be bothered to move all the car parts  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Eagle-eyed viewers (and my fan club who will dissect every pixel) will doubtless immediately notice an issue(s)...
> 
> Yes the doors are crooked. And I can see cracks of daylight through the roofing. And it's not quite sitting flush.


Just had a minor win on this one... Turns out the doors being crooked and the base not sitting flush were related. Put some tiles under it to level it out and the doors aligned by themselves. Bonus.

The only issue was the tiles but I just covered them with more stone in-fill so all good.







 :tumbs:

----------


## Looper

I withdraw that dunny derogation.

The varnish brings out a lovely honey finish in that wood.

It would be a luxury and a privilege to curl off a bad boy in something that magnificent!

I think I will expand my sauna plan to incorporate a spanky timber dunny with one of those doors that opens halfway up so you can enjoy the view while communing with nature.

----------


## AntRobertson

Why thank you kind sir. Hope you document the sauna build on here, it would be interesting to see.

Fair warning though: it really, _really_ upsets some people though!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

When you feel the need to upgrade your shed, Ant, consider a few additions like in this video....

----------


## AntRobertson

That's fucking brilliant!!

----------


## Dillinger

Wooden sheds and BBQs. What could possibly go wrong?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Wooden sheds and BBQs. What could possibly go wrong?


...



Run out of beer??  :Very Happy:

----------


## happynz

They're better builders than copy writers.

----------

